# Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??



## RuggerNRW (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auf die Gefahr hin, dass man dieses Thema eher im Jungangler Bereich ansiedelt soll ein Mod das Bitte verschieben.

Ich, als vielleicht angehender Angler Frage mich, welcher Fisch gut schmeckt, welcher ungeniessbar ist, welcher vor Gräten nur so strotzt, welcher toll fleischig ist.

Vielleicht gibts da auch schon ne Liste, dann wäre ein Link famos.

Groetjes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Das Thema ist ferkelverdächtig...

Toll schmeckt:
Barsch, Zander, Karpfen (jung), Wels (bis 1 m), wilde Forelle, auch Hecht, Aal, Rotaugen, Brassen....

Ungenießbar: Rapfen, Döbel, Karausche...


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

@Kohlmeise,
geschmacklich ist Döbel klasse, nur die Unmengen an Gräten machen ein Genuss unmöglich
Aber die Filets durch nen Fleischwolf und Frikadellen draus gemacht schmecken köstlich


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das Thema ist ferkelverdächtig...



Da hast du recht. Ist eins der Lieblingsthemen, wenn man abends mit Kumpels zusammen sitzt.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Meine Oma liebte Karauschen#c:m

Beim Karpfen kommt es geschmacklich m.E. auf das Gewässer an.
Und bei Brassen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern bzw. eigentlich allen Weißfischen auf die Zubereitung, wenn es um das Zerstören der Y-Gräten geht, also z.B. sauer eingelegt oder als Frikadelle.

Meine geschmacklichen Lieblingsfische aber sind (in der Reihenfolge):
Wolfsbarsch, Meeräsche, Seeteufel, Makrele, Plattfisch, Forelle, Köhler und Dorsch. 
Aal esse ich gar nicht (mehr), aber das hat nichts mit dem Geschmack zu tun


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

...ihr Ferkel!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Also bitte nicht die Meerforelle vergessen...meiner Meinung nach geschmacklich der beste Fisch den man angeln kann


----------



## Walstipper (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

@RuggerNRW: 
Die schmecken alle irgendwie, es gilt nur das Grätenproblem zu lösen.
Daher bietet es sich an die Fische zu essen, die am stärksten vertreten sind, wodurch auch ein hegerischer Ausgleich stattfinden kann - wo dies hingegen unwarscheinlicher geschieht, wenn die schon immer beackerten Arten entnommen werden.


----------



## Siever (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Mit Meeresfischen habe ich leider keine Erfahrung, aber von unseren einheimischen Fischen finde ich gebratene Zander und Barsche am besten, weil die so ein feines, geiles Fleisch haben (so wie Hähnchen). Forelle, Hecht, Aal und Wels sind auch echt lecker! Rotauge habe ich bisher einmal gegessen. Direkt am Wasser auf den Grill. Ekelhaft! Aber ich werde es mal mit dem einlegen probieren. In diesem Jahr habe ich mir vorgenommen, Brassen und Döbel mal zum probieren mit nach Hause zu nehmen und Frikadüsen draus zu machen.|wavey:


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ungenießbar: (...) Karausche.



Hmmm... Das kommt vermutlich - ähnlich wie beim Karpfen - sehr darauf an, wie alt die Karausche ist und aus welchem Gewässer sie stammt. Ich habe selber bisher nicht allzu viele Fischarten probiert, weil ich bis zum letzten Sommerurlaub absoluter Fischverweigerer war. Dann hab ich das erste mal ne Angel in die Hand genommen und mein allererster jemals gefangener Fisch war eine Karausche von ca. 30-35cm. Die hat gut geschmeckt - einfach in der Pfanne angebraten mit Knoblauch, Salz und Peffer.  Bisher gebraten, gegessen und für gut befunden habe ich folgende selbst gefangene Fische:

- Karausche ***
- Rotauge
- Hecht

Darüber, was nicht schmeckt, habe ich mir bisher zum Glück kein Bild machen können...^^ Aber bei so einem Thema gilt natürlich immer: Geschmäcker sind sehr verschieden und das ist auch gut so. 

*** €dit: Da ich über die Frage schon sehr lange nachgedacht habe, nachdem ich den Fisch gefangen hatte und ich jetzt mal nach der Zubereitung einer Karausche gegooglet habe, bin ich mir nicht mal mehr sicher, ob's wirklich eine Karausche war. Könnte auch ein Giebel gewesen sein...^^ Würde auch irgendwie viel besser zum Gewässer passen, aus dem ich den Fisch entnommen habe. Die Erinnerung ist zwar nur noch sehr schwach, aber ich meine, dass das Bauchfell des Fisches tatsächlich schwarz pigmentiert war, was ja für den Giebel sprechen würde. In diesem Sinne: Über den Geschmack der Karausche vermag ich wohl doch nicht so viel zu sagen, aber aktualisiert wäre das meine persönliche Liste der gut-schmeckenden (gebratenen) Fische:

- Giebel
- Rotauge
- Hecht

Und so sah der rätselhafte Fisch aus. Ich weiß, das Bild ist mehr als bescheiden, aber damals war ich noch nicht so angelaffin, wie heute und hab mir nix aus nem guten Fangbild gemacht - es war dunkel und lediglich n Handy zur Hand. 

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/589/giebelkarausche.jpg


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Neben den individuellen Geschmacksvorlieben spielt es natürlich auch eine Rolle, ob die Zubereitung gelungen ist.
Versauen kann man wohl jedes Gericht.
Darum ist eine objektive Rangliste eigentlich nicht möglich.
Meine Prioritäten:
- Schleie, geräuchert
- Stör, geräuchert
- Forelle, nahezu egal wie


----------



## Champagnermädchen (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

...und wie schmeckst du so???

:q


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Man... nein, frau sagt gut.
Aber das klären wir, wenn wir demnächst ja angeln gehen


----------



## Raubfischzahn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Ich schließe mich da an. Der Geschmack ist eine Frage der Zubereitung. 
Früher im Urlaub habe ich immer frische Fischsuppe gegessen. Da haben wir schöne Karpfen am Balaton gefangen und unsere Vermieterin, ein gebürtige Ungarin, hat dann den Karpfen in einer leckeren Suppe zubereitet. (Gebraten bin ich überhaupt kein Fan von Karpfen)

Ansonsten finde ich das der Zander einer der leckersten Süßwasserfische ist. Ich hatte letzte Session mal zwei mitgenommen. Meine Mutter hatte sich angeboten in zu zubereiten und sie hat ihn im Backofen in einem Plastiksack, gefüllt mit Gewürzen zubereitet. Dadurch ist er in seinem eigenen Sud gebacken, was wiederrum das Fleisch absolut saftig und fest blieben ließ. Einfach nur ein Traum...

Wie du siehst, ist es hauptsächlich eine Frage der Zubereitung und ebenso wirst du sicherlich weitere zahlreiche leckere Rezepte finden mit denen es gelingt, fast jeden Fisch schmackhaft darzubieten..

Gruß


----------



## carpboy112 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

brassen haben viele gräten aber wenn du sie in esiig mit zwiebeln einlegst schmeckt sie ganz gut


----------



## beton-micha (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Es sind bis jetzt alle genannten Fische mehr oder weniger schmackhaft. Meine 3 Favoriten sind:

1. Aal (geräuchert)
2. Barsch
3. Zander

Ich werd dieses Jahr wohl noch das ein oder andere auf Genießbarkeit testen... mal schauen was danach die Erfahrungen so sagen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## ede123 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Also Brassen geräuchert schmeckt auch hervorragend! aber den besten Fisch, den ich je gegessen habe war ein Schellfisch! meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Speisefische überhaupt, aber Geschmäcker sind ja, wie man hier sieht, durchaus verschieden !


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ...und wie schmeckst du so???
> 
> :q


 
probieren geht über studieren
willste ihn vernaschen ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> ...und wie schmeckst du so???
> 
> :q


 

Keine Ahnung#d


Meiner schmeckt lecker und saftig.Auch liegt er gut in der Hand....:q....











Nee im ernst

Dorsch geräuchert:l


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

gebraten oder sauer eingelegt??? :q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Da mußt Du meine Frau fragen.....


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Hmmm... Das Thema entgleist hier ja langsam ziemlich in eine vorhersehbare Richtung. Erstaunlich, wie wenige Fische hier noch genannt werden. |pfisch: Dabei gehts hier doch eigentlich um's Fleisch und nicht um Schwänze. Pardon - Schwanzflossen... Die isst man ja dann doch eher selten wirklich mit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Ist Deiner nicht aus Fleisch|bigeyes:q;+:q


----------



## RuggerNRW (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

Als ich das Thema eröffnet habe, hab ich mich sehr über die Ferkeleiantwort gewundert und wusste nicht recht, was er meint
Ihr habt mich aber eines Besseren belehrt.

Ich als Starter rufe daher auf:

Back 2 Topic.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt wer??*

:q:q

jupp,

laß einen neuen titel eintragen "wie schmeckt welcher fisch" oder ähnlich!!!

aber: wie schmeckt wer, ist echt grenzwertig


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Da Du ziemlich neu hier bist, schau mal hier rein, damit Du verstehst, was es mit dem "Ferkel"-Thema auf sich hat.

Ich hab mal den Vorschlag vom Schampusgirl umgesetzt:m


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Zurück zum wesentlichen...
Meine Favoriten...

1. Meerforelle
2. Plattfische
3. Dorsch
4. Zander


----------



## Champagnermädchen (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

ich mag am liebsten

1. Bachforelle
2. Lachsforelle
3. Aal, aber nur geräuchert
4. Zander


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Was ist denn Lachsforelle?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was ist denn Lachsforelle?


 Verkaufsbezeichnung für rotfleischige Regenbogenforellen


----------



## Champagnermädchen (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

oder auch meerforelle (salmo trutta trutta)


----------



## daci7 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Ich denke mal das es vor allem Anderen auf den Koch ankommt. Ich kann nicht genau sagen welchen Fisch ich am liebsten hab, aber welcher Fisch mir bei welcher Zubereitung am besten schmeckt sehr wohl!
Meine Favoriten sind:

- Lachs (gebeizt)
- Barsch (gebraten/geräuchert)
- Brassen/Karpfen (in Bierteig ausgebacken)
- Hering (eingelegt)
- Sardinen (gegrillt)
- Makrele (geräuchert)
- Hecht (aus dem Ofen)
- Äsche (in Alufolie in der Glut gegart)
- versch. Küstenfische (in ner Fischsuppe)

So siehts für mich aus. Mit Forellen hab ich leider keine große Erfahrung, da ich bis jetz eher die Zuchtviecher hatte und diese nicht soo doll finde. Selbiges gilt für Wels. Andere Weißfische hab ich bis jetz immer nur als Köder behandelt, eventuell werd ich mich da in diesem Jahr mal ranwagen =) Von Aal bin ich kein so großer Fan. Zander würd ich beim Barsch ansiedeln, gebe den Barschen aber auf jeden Fall Vorzug!

#h


----------



## bobbl (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Bachforelle in Mehl gewendet und in Butter gebraten - besser geht es nicht.
Fast so gut:
Karpfen, auf selbe Art und Weise zubereitet.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> oder auch meerforelle (salmo trutta trutta)



Das eben nicht.

@Brillendorsch

Darauf wollte ich hinaus, Lachsforelle ist lediglich ein Marketingname für speziell gemästete Refo aber keine Fischart.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Da dieses Thema weniger mit "Angeln allgemein" als dem Verzehr schon gefangener Fische zu tun hat, schubs ich das mal in unser Fischzubereitungsforum..


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Ich frage mich immer, was jemand an Karpfen lecker finden kann...

Ersterfahrung war als Jugendlicher mein allererster, grad Massiger aus 'nem Toten Arm; den hat, trotz Angelzeitungs-Anti-Moddergeschmack-Rezept weder unsere Katze, noch meine Mutter runtergekriegt; und letztere ist weit härter im kulinarischen Nehmen.

Weitere Versuche aus verschiedenen, auch klaren Gewässern ohne viel Schlamm, verschiedenste Zubereitungsarten... alles *kotzgöbel*. 
(Wo ist eigentlich der entsprechende Smiley geblieben?)
Ok, man kriegt es runter, aber das geht mit Sägespänen-rot/weiß ebenfalls; nur wozu.

Letzter Versuch 2010: räuchern. Ja, das könnte geschmacklich fast als essbar durchgehen, aber die Konsistenz des Fleisches bleibt dem gelb-grünen Frosch im Hals einfach zu ähnlich.

Karpfen - ein Fisch, geboren für C&R oder für geschmacklich bereits verstorbene Bekannte.


----------



## goolgetter (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Den Titel "Wie schmeckt wer"? fand ich irgendwie besser |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Großkarpfen schmecken fantastisch!!!
Ich habe eine 32 Pf Karpfen in Karbonaden geschnitten und ihn geräuchert.

Der Oberhammer!!! Überhaupt nicht modrig und schmeckte fantastisch.

Meines Wissens kommt der Modergeschmack von Blaualgen im jeweiligen Gewässer.
Dann ist er mehr als ungeniessbar.

Wer es genauer weiß kann mich gerne berichtigen.


----------



## Slick (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Das beste was ich bis jetzt gegessen habe war Wels. Ein Gedicht so zart keine Gräten.Schön auf den Grill 1a.#6


Cheers


----------



## nemles (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Ausser gebackenem Karpfen mag ich jeden Fisch.
Mein Nachbar (Koch) hat letztes Jahr aus Großbrassen Frikadellen gemacht. Wat ein Gedicht. :k

Hecht ist nich unbedingt so mein Ding, dann schon eher Lumb und Leng. Eigendlich schmeckt aber jeder Fisch.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

MEINE FAVORITEN SIND :

aal geräuchert
barsch gebraten 
rotaugen/plötze gebraten 
forelle gebacken 

#h


----------



## RuggerNRW (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Ich fänds auch mal ganz nett, Aussagen über die Gräten zu bekommen.
Gräten können einem jedes Esserlebnis verleiden, finde ich.


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

hi,

ich habe einmal ein paar alte Blinkerzeitschriften bekommen, ich glaube die waren aus den 80" und da war eine Übersicht drin wieviel Gräten jeder Fisch hat, wenn ich es finde stelle ich es morgen mal ein.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

gräten sind wurscht, wenn man anders zubereitet. ;-)
meine favoriten: rapfen, weißfisch- als frikadelle
meerforelle, aal klein, forelle- geräuchert
meerforelle, lachs- graved
barsch, rotbarsch, zander- gebraten
makrele, hering, hornhecht- gebraten oder gegrillt
karpfen, dorsch- als schinken
meerforelle, lachs- als sushi
weißfisch- sauer eingelegt
schellfisch- gekocht mit dill- oder senfsauße

eines vergessen, mein absoluter favorit: makrele... frisch gefangen, ausgenommen, wenig gewürzt und gebraten oder gegrillt, ein absolut "ehrlich" schmeckendes erlebnis!


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

irgentwie schmecken die alle nach Fisch, außer Pangasius, der schmeckt nach nix


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> irgentwie schmecken die alle nach Fisch



Da hat's der Thomas extra verschoben, der Honigball den Titel geändert, und der Kerl fängt trotzdem wieder mit den Sauereien an!
Hoooooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da hat's der Thomas extra verschoben, der Honigball den Titel geändert, und der Kerl fängt trotzdem wieder mit den Sauereien an!
> Hoooooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!!!


 
Schlecht ist, wer schlechtes dabei denkt grins


----------



## RuggerNRW (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Schlecht ist, wer schlechtes dabei denkt grins



Mir Treverer sin kleverer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



RuggerNRW schrieb:


> Mir Treverer sin kleverer.


 
Bist Du einer ? in Münster ?


----------



## RuggerNRW (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bist Du einer ? in Münster ?


 
Ne, ich hab da nur 5 Jahre an der FH studiert, im Palais gearbeitet und in der lokalen Rugbymannschaft gespielt.
Ich hab gern dort gelebt.
Schöne Stadt, nur die Touris im Sommer an der Porta und am Karl-Marx Haus waren was nervig.
Olewiger Weinfest, Zurlaubener Ufer......war schon schön.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

OK Rugger, 
um beim Thema zu bleiben, dann hast Du sicher "Moselfisch" im Lokal gegessen.
Es sind frittierte Rotaugen mit Bratkartoffeln. Knackig frittiert werden sie mit Gräten gegessen. die Gräten sind nach dem Frittieren brüchig und somit essbar. Scheckt richtig gut


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Zum Topic:
An Erser Stelle stehen für mich:
- Zander
- Wels
- Barsch
- Forelle 
Nicht nur rein vom Fleischgeschmack sondern auch weil man bei der Zubereitung nicht viel Falsch machen kann. Diese Fische gelingen eigentlich immer auch wenn man vom Kochen nicht viel versteht.

Auch lecker aber etwas anspruchsvoll bei der Zubereitung sind

- Hecht (wird bei falscher Zubereitung gerne mal zu trocken oder schmeckt zu "fischig" manche Leute mögen das garnicht. Außerdem einige Y-Gräten)
- Aal (geht eigentlich nur geräuchert alles andere ist suboptimal)

Weniger toll finde ich:
- Alle Weißfische einschließlich Brasse, Döbel, Rapfen. (hab die Viecher in allen nur erdenklichen Varianten zubereited und geschmacklich kann man sich echt nicht beschweren. Aber das nervige Spiel mit den Gräten vermiest einem da doch den Genuß bzw. schränk die Zubereitung doch stark ein und machen viel Arbeit.)

- Karpfen (geschmacklich wirklich eine Glaubensfrage. Was mich am  Karpfen stört ist die Konsistenz des Fleisches. Mir ist das zu  "wabbelig". Nur wenn man ihn als Filet oder Kottelett räuchert bekommt man eine bessere Konsistenz hin.


----------



## Michl1086 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

...hmm, joa, zum Thema Weißfisch... 
Rotaugen / Rotfedern find ich echt lecker wenn man sie zu Brathering, also quasi zu "Bratrotauge/-feder" macht 
==> Bratkartoffel dazu, et voila: Eine, wie ich finde, echt sinnvolle und leckere Verwertung!

Hab gehört, soll auch mit Barschen ganz lecker schmecken, aber die werf ich lieber auf'n Grill...

Mein absoluter Favorit ist und bleibt aber die Äsche. 
weiter gehts mit (in dieser Reihenfolge)

Saibling
Forelle
Zander / Barsch
Karpfen (nur aus Gewässern wo nix fischlt, dann find ich den aber rüchtüch lecker!)
Waller (dann aber eher die kleineren, bis 80,90cm so in der Größe)



Wie steht ihr zum Thema Quappe / Rutte als Speisefisch?!?


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

@Leo: zu den fangfrischen Makrelen

Speckwürfel in der Pfanne auslassen und fangfrische Makrelenfilets goldbraun drin braten.
Dazu nix als ganz frisches Roggenbrot mit Salzbutter und 'nen kühles Blondes
:l:l:l:l:l:l|laola:|laola:


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> irgentwie schmecken die alle nach Fisch...



Und das lässt du so durchgehen, Honey, ohne die Sirene anzuschmeissen?


----------



## nemles (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Speckwürfel in der Pfanne auslassen und fangfrische Makrelenfilets goldbraun drin braten.
> Dazu nix als ganz frisches Roggenbrot mit Salzbutter und 'nen kühles Blondes




Die Krönung des Ganzen: Abends auf der Terrasse, gusseiserne Pfanne auf Feuerkorb, ordentlich Hitze, und nur Filets...Oberlekka :k


----------



## Champagnermädchen (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

du willst wohl honey den job streitig machen, 
was schnucki :q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Mit Sicherheit nicht. Er lässt dir und deinem Kumpel Brillendorsch nur zu viel durchgehen, warum auch immer.
Ich beschäftige mich lieber mit den richtigen Schweinereien; siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207888 Du köderst übrigens demnächst so'n Tintenfisch an, wenn wir losziehen.
Off Topic hier nun aus; brutzelt ihr mal eure Karpfenfilets weiter (würg).


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht. Er lässt dir und deinem Kumpel Brillendorsch nur zu viel durchgehen, warum auch immer.
> Ich beschäftige mich lieber mit den richtigen Schweinereien; siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207888 Du köderst übrigens demnächst so'n Tintenfisch an, wenn wir losziehen.
> Off Topic hier nun aus; brutzelt ihr mal eure Karpfenfilets weiter (würg).


 
Oh, das Mädchen ist mein neuer Kumpel ?:k
wow, da freu ich mich aber:vik:


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Moin... (ihr Ferkel )
Es gibt wenig Fischarten, die mir nicht schmecken, aber nicht alle Zubereitungen sagen mir zu. Pochiert, gekocht oder so sind nicht unbedingt mein Fall. Gegrillt, gebraten, gebacken, geröstet oder geräuchert sind dagegen sehr weit oben!
Frische Makrele in Senf-Zwiebel-Knobi-Marinade am Spieß über dem Feuer geröstet ist ein wahres Gedicht. Dorschfilet in Mehl gewendet und in Butter gebraten - Hammer! Die Liste lässt sich sehr weit fortführen... 
Einzig dieses Pangasius-Vieh ("grausam", was man dieser Fischart in Thailand und Umgebung antut) kommt mir niemals ins Haus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Red Snaper ist köstlich, gefangen und gegessen in Neu-Seeland


----------



## JanS (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Red Snapper ist in der Tat ein schöner Speisefisch. Für mich weit oben ist die Meerbarbe (Rote Meerbarbe - Mullus barbatus)!

Dann kommt Makrele direkt als Sushi nach dem Fang  SUPERLECKER!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Moin,
an erster Stelle ist bei mir der Dorsch, frisch gefangen, teilweise knappe nur 30 Minuten tot, filettiert, evtl. paniert und gebraten, schön knusprig gibs für mich nichts besseres. #6 Gerne auch dazu frische Dorschleber und kleine Rogen(säcke), aber auch nur die kleinen, wenn sie richtig ausgebildet sind, sind die pfuii (mal abgesehen davon das ich in der Zeit eh nicht auf Dorsch gehe wo sie am Laichen sind).
Angeblich soll Dorschleber aber ziemlich Dioxin belastet sein, dabei futter ich die ganz gerne 

Dann kommt die Meerforelle, Plattfisch, Barsch, Hornhecht, Seehase.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

wenns um heimische Fische geht,
en lütten Fisch, en groden Fisch, am besten smeckt der Boars, und wenn Du mir nich glowen wills, dann ......... mi am oars
danach kommt fangfrischer Dorsch


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



Franky schrieb:


> ...Einzig dieses Pangasius-Vieh ("grausam", was man dieser Fischart in Thailand und Umgebung antut) kommt mir niemals ins Haus.



Wobei es, von den Zuchtbedingungen mal abgesehen, geschmacklich auch da auf die Zubereitung ankommt. Hatte den mal von 'nem Caterer, das war Weltklasse. Leider nicht gefragt, wie er's gemacht hat.


----------



## Herbert48 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wobei es, von den Zuchtbedingungen mal abgesehen, geschmacklich auch da auf die Zubereitung ankommt. Hatte den mal von 'nem Caterer, das war Weltklasse. Leider nicht gefragt, wie er's gemacht hat.


Pangasius einmal gekauft und gegessen. Nie wieder.
Schmeckt nicht wirklich nach Fisch, eher wie ein Hähnchen 4 Wochen über dem Verfallsdatum.|bigeyes


----------



## Kotzi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Wels schmeckt wirklich am besten, absolut geiles Fleisch und das allerbeste:
Quasi null Gräten.

Dicht gefolgt von Geräucherter Schleie, dann von Barschartigen (Barsch,Zander)
fast alles geräuchert sowie Filetstreifen ausgebacken.
Forelle gebeizt ist auch ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*

Grundsätzlich schmecken Meeresfische besser als unsere einheimischen Süßwasserfische, selbst Zander, Barsch und Co. kommen niemals geschmacklich an eine Makrele, Steinbutt, Red Snapper, Thun und ähnliche ran!
Meine Favoriten waren in der Vergangenheit, eine Goldmakrele, Heilbutt
geräuchert und der oben schon erwähnte Red Snapper.

Taxidermist


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie schmeckt welcher Fisch??*



Herbert48 schrieb:


> Pangasius einmal gekauft und gegessen. Nie wieder.
> Schmeckt nicht wirklich nach Fisch, eher wie ein Hähnchen 4 Wochen über dem Verfallsdatum.|bigeyes



So ähnlich war auch die Konsistenz... Ich meine, dass auf ZDF-Infokanal mal eine Doku über diverse Zuchtkulturen lief und der Weiterverarbeitung lief. Die Umstände/Dichte (Mengen an Fisch pro "Tümpel", Abtransport etc.) lassen echt kein Wundern über Geschmack und Konsistenz mehr zu! Dorsch, Wolfsbarsch oder Lachs aus Aquakulturen ist dagegegen eine wahre Delikatesse... 
Dagegen kann man kaum würzen - auch nicht mit 10% "gelber Hand"


----------

